# Hilton Head Island



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

It's probably not fair to make generalizations or reach conclusions based upon a relatively few observations and experiences, but it seems that my fellow New Englanders (...certainly including me) seem to find HHI a "real snooze :zzz: ", far more often than not. I don't claim to know why that is, but I'm intrigued by how consistently and frequently that seems to be true. I've yet to personally encounter a fellow Yankee who wants to return to HHI a second time...


----------



## tashamen (Jun 7, 2010)

theo said:


> It's probably not fair to make generalizations or reach conclusions based upon a relatively few observations and experiences, but it seems that my fellow New Englanders (...certainly including me) seem to find HHI a "real snooze :zzz: ", far more often than not. I don't claim to know why that is, but I'm intrigued by how consistently and frequently that seems to be true. I've yet to personally encounter a fellow Yankee who wants to return to HHI a second time...



I guess I haven't noticed this, but it's certainly true for DH and me.   We went to HHI once and never again - we were so bored that we checked out of our ts early and went to Savannah for the rest of the week (which wasn't all that much better, but at least we had relatives there).


----------



## vkhome (Jun 7, 2010)

Guess you all just haven't figured out where to go on HHI.  Takes a little bit of exploring as so many activities are tucked away.  But, the fewer tourists, the better, so staying away is super fine with me!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess if you don't enjoy golf, swimming, biking, nature walks (Pinkney Island), great seafood, kayaking, fishing, shopping,  etc., HH is quite boring


----------



## Nsivertsen (Jun 7, 2010)

*Sea Pines*

We're from New Jersey and own at the Marriott Grand Ocean.   I have to rent an extra two bedroom unit at G.O. when we go down because three of my married children, their spouses and our grandkids all love to go to the G.O.   Grandkids say it's their favorite vacation.   They love the Salty Dog and the fellow that entertains at night.    People staying at the G.O. get free passes for Sea Pines.    And of course they bike ride into Sea Pines.   Can't talk enough about the restaurants.  MMMMMM   Already looking forward to next year.
                    RichS


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm from New England and I strongly disagree with the OP. I loved my multiple annual visits to HH so much over a 15-year period that I retired to the area two years ago. 

If one wants a booze-oriented vacation spot, big-name entertainment, a long boardwalk and soft-sand beaches (instead of pristine beaches where you can ride bikes on the beach), HH is not the place for you. Otherwise, for reasons others have suggested above, HH is a great place for families and couples looking to have great vacations.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*A personal observation and opinion ---no more, no less...*



Dave M said:


> If one wants a booze-oriented vacation spot, big-name entertainment, a long boardwalk and soft-sand beaches (instead of pristine beaches where you can ride bikes on the beach), HH is not the place for you. Otherwise, for reasons others have suggested above, HH is a great place for families and couples looking to have great vacations.



Personally, I don't drink at all, nor do I ever seek "big name entertainment" (...nor boardwalks). 
I respect that everyone has individual, different perceptions, tastes and priorities.

That being said, we genuinely found HHI to be a *big* snooze :zzz: and won't ever return. 

========================================================
P.S. I must point out here that I *never* entitled my post "Hilton Head ---a "real snooze?". 
That particular "title" was independently created *for* me by Moderator Dave M (...a HHI resident), apparently "helping me out" (...which way did I come in?)  . I also never started a new thread on this subject either (...that too was done "*for*" me  by HHI resident / TUG Moderator Dave M). Initially, I had merely responded (in an entirely different, ongoing) thread to a HHI related posting --- but now here we are. Thanks for all your "help" Dave M  --- I guess I must have hit a bit too close to "home".  
=========================================================

In any event, the bottom line is "different strokes for different folks". YMMV.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 7, 2010)

theo said:


> Personally, I don't drink at all, nor do I ever seek "big name entertainment" (...nor boardwalks).
> I respect that everyone has individual, different perceptions, tastes and priorities.
> 
> That being said, we genuinely found HHI to be a *big* snooze :zzz: and won't ever return.
> Different strokes for different folks, I guess. YMMV.



I am truly curious, what do you enjoy doing on vacation?  Where are your favorite destinations?


----------



## markel (Jun 7, 2010)

You must be bored this morning to even create a thread like this !!!






theo said:


> It's probably not fair to make generalizations or reach conclusions based upon a relatively few observations and experiences, but it seems that my fellow New Englanders (...certainly including me) seem to find HHI a "real snooze :zzz: ", far more often than not. I don't claim to know why that is, but I'm intrigued by how consistently and frequently that seems to be true. I've yet to personally encounter a fellow Yankee who wants to return to HHI a second time...


----------



## dmbrand (Jun 7, 2010)

I've never been to HHI, but it is one location on my list to visit.  Is there something in particular that did not give you a good vacation experience?


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> I am truly curious, what do you enjoy doing on vacation?  Where are your favorite destinations?



I appreciate that you are "curious", but rather than engage in publicizing personal profile details and favorite areas, I think I'll just leave it at my previously expressed "different strokes for different folks". 

I don't want to (further?) raise hackles or elicit additional snide remarks (i.e. markel, post #9 above) for merely having expressed a speculative observation and personal opinion. 

I must say that (ex) New Englander (...now HHI resident and TUG Moderator) Dave M above is my first encounter with this particular (ex) New Englander viewpoint, whereas I've met 8-10 New Englanders over the years who share my perspective (which, I readily acknowledge, certainly doesn't make either viewpoint "correct").

To each his / her own...


----------



## davemy (Jun 7, 2010)

I consider Hilton Head boring too but We keep going back. We have been there three times. Its a different type of Vacation, Very Relaxing!


----------



## Pat H (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I'm a Yankee. I lived the first 1/3 of my life in NJ, the second 1/3 in PA and plan on spending the last 1/3 just outside HHI in Sun City. I'll be 93. I then want to spend eternity on the beach on HHI by having my ashes spread there. 

I do like boardwalks, casinos and big name entertainment but I don't want to live there.

Now if you want to talk about boring there are the Poconos!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 7, 2010)

theo said:


> I appreciate that you are "curious", but rather than engage in publicizing personal profile details and favorite areas, I think I'll just leave it at my previously expressed "different strokes for different folks".
> 
> I don't want to (further?) raise hackles (or elicit additional snide remarks) for merely having expressed a speculative observation and personal opinion...
> 
> ...



Absolutely, that's what make the world go 'round.  No offense intended.  DH and I often don't agree on which vacations were boring and which weren't !


----------



## geekette (Jun 7, 2010)

It's what you make of it.  Like everything else on teh planet.

If you won't spill a little "we like to ..." then there really is no pointing you in the right direction.  A snooze??  I've not been anywhere that fits that description.  

If there is nothing in HHI that appeals to you, then perhaps it is simply not for you.  I would suggest you try it first before condemning, but there is risk of self-fulfilling prophecy so maybe not a great plan.

We don't golf, but it does not keep us from cities with world class golf courses.  We don't do shows, but doesn't keep us from Branson or Gatlinburg.  Destinations always have a lot more than their tourism board tells you about.  They only list the most popular reasons to visit.  People that don't do their own research on an area before concluding "it's only for golfers" or whatever, well, that's their loss.

You are free to avoid HHI.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Unhelpful input...*



geekette said:


> If there is nothing in HHI that appeals to you, then perhaps it is simply not for you.  I would suggest you try it first before condemning, but there is risk of self-fulfilling prophecy so maybe not a great plan..... You are free to avoid HHI.



Sound advice, but quite unnecessary (as well as gratuitous and unhelpful).

My expressed personal opinion regarding HHI (which, for the record, did not in way even remotely resemble "condemnation") was based upon my own personal experiences there (once, briefly by water to conduct some boat repairs --- and later, a more voluntary visit for week in a timeshare). Nice area, certainly some good restaurant experiences, lots and lots of condos, but overall we simply had no interest in returning (a view that I hold about only one other location we've visited; Pompano Beach, FL). In both instances, the overall "vibe" of the area was (to us) not at all a good "fit". I should perhaps have chosen a more objective description than "a snooze", despite that truly being exactly my own feelings.  
In any case, where exactly is the "condemning" to which you take unwarranted exception?   

P.S. I also wasn't (and am not now) seeking destination input or to be "pointed" anywhere by having merely expressed a "less than enthusiastic" personal viewpoint about a single geographic location.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think what  you are seeing is that many people, just love Hilton Head Island.  We happen to be one of them.  We own two weeks there and enjoy their island pace and things to do.  We also enjoy Lake Tahoe, Sedona, Colorado, etc.  As you said, "different strokes for different folks".  We will be back to HHI for Christmas this year and will enjoy it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

theo - do you enjoy a more urban location with more activities?  Over on the Hawaii board, we sometimes get people who feel as you do, about Kauai, but love Oahu/Waikiki where there is a lot more action/dining/shopping, etc.  

Isn't it great that we don't all want to go the same place for vacation!


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*AMEN!*



DeniseM said:


> Isn't it great that we don't all want to go the same place for vacation!



Amen!.... and exactly why I don't want to "advertise" my own preferences.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the poster is saying that The Island is not lively enough as compared to New England.


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Nope...*



pedro47 said:


> I think the poster is saying that The Island is not lively enough as compared to New England.



That's not at all what I said (nor what I attempted to say). Initially, I was merely observing that numerous fellow New Englanders I'd met feel the same way I do about HHI (without any direct comparisons at all to New England --- which certainly has its' share of "snooze" areas as well).
In any case, I think this matter has been sufficiently flogged...:deadhorse:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Geeeze, Theo, you're awfully defensive against the replies you've gotten.  If you'd simply said that you've met a lot of folks who feel the same way you do, that Hilton Head is a snoozefest, then nobody would have a problem with it.  But you specified that your "fellow New Englanders" feel the same way, which isn't true at all!  Why wouldn't you expect to hear from New Englanders who disagree?

For the record, we're lifelong New Englanders who fell in love with Hilton Head on our first visit six or seven years ago, and intend to retire to that area in five or so years.


----------



## markel (Jun 7, 2010)

[Inflammatory post removed - please review the TUG Posting rules - particularly regarding "courtesy." - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

Folks - Let's not make this personal.  We are all entitled to our opinions here.  Please attack the issue, and not other posters.


----------



## grest (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm originally from New England, and it certainly isn't that there is more to do in Maine vs HHI, but Hilton Head just didn't work for us.  We felt that it was about golf and shopping, not our favorites.  I know many will disagree, and that's ok.  In fact, we know several very fine folks who love HHI and return regularly, or live there and invite us to visit.  For them I would go back.  Otherwise, we'll pass and leave more room for those of you who long to go back.  People just have different preferences, and none of that makes anyone wrong.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 7, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Geeeze, Theo, you're awfully defensive against the replies you've gotten.



I didn't think he was being defensive at all.  But what do  know, I'm the other New Englander who doesn't like HHI. 

Seriously, we went there and didn't like it.  Also have gone to other places that we didn't like and won't go back.  But that's the fun of travel - sometimes you love a place and sometimes you don't.  But at least I'm willing to try anyplace once.


----------



## rsackett (Jun 7, 2010)

Yankee here, but not from New England, my family and I love Hilton Head.  we do not play golf, but we do hike, ride bikes and swim.  We enjoy peace and quite to just relax or read a book.  We enjoy grilling and watching wild life.  

This spring I took two 17 year olds and my 10 year old to Myrtle Beach and I hated it! The 17 year olds LOVED it.  To each their own.  The older girls still like Hilton Head but would rather go to MB.  However, since mom and dad pay for the trips we will go to Hilton Head instead.

I think the out-cry of responses' was due to the choice of words in the original post. "Real Snooze" does have more negative connotations than "I do not care for it", or "Not my cup of tea".

Ray


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Out of control bus...*



rsackett said:


> I think the out-cry of responses' was due to the choice of words in the original post. "Real Snooze" does have more negative connotations than "I do not care for it", or "Not my cup of tea".



You are correct, although I did *not* actually create this thread title, or the thread itself [edited] I had provided a HHI response in another thread, and Dave M "started" a new thread independently, assigning his own "title", out of my reply in an entirely different, ongoing thread. [edited]

My choice of words, although sincere, lacked sufficient objectivity. My bad. 

[edited]

If I have offended HHI lovers [edited], I apologize.   

All that said, I don't like Hilton Head Island. That's my opinion and I'm not reluctant to express it. You can disagree. There are many flavors of ice cream simply because not everyone likes the same thing.  

[theo - please send me a pm and I will change the title for you. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's odd that the OP says it's New Englanders who don't like HHI- that is an strange assertion because I have met many people from New England and the northeast who love HHI.  Perhaps it would be more appropr. to simply say "Some folk don't like HHI".  I really don't see what it has to do with the geographic region- there are probably people from all across the US who don't care for HHI (as well as those who do like it).  The OP better not go to Kiawah Island or Vero Beach or Sanibel- even less going on there than at HHI- we love those locations but it depends what you want when you take a beach vacation.  That's why there are menus!

tlwmkw


----------



## theo (Jun 7, 2010)

*Whoa, now...*



tlwmkw said:


> I think it's odd that the OP says it's New Englanders who don't like HHI- that is an strange assertion because I have met many people from New England and the northeast who love HHI.  Perhaps it would be more appropr. to simply say "Some folk don't like HHI".  I really don't see what it has to do with the geographic region- there are probably people from all across the US who don't care for HHI (as well as those who do like it).  The OP better not go to Kiawah Island or Vero Beach or Sanibel- even less going on there than at HHI- we love those locations but it depends what you want when you take a beach vacation.  That's why there are menus!
> 
> tlwmkw



I'm the "OP" [edited]. I never started a new HHI thread and I did not create or assign its' title either. [edited] I submitted [the original post] in an entirely different, ongoing thread. [And a new thread/title was started on my behalf by DaveM.]

That much clarified, I am a New Englander who stated my limited personal experience of having met 8-10 other New Englanders over the years who, like me, just don't plain like HHI. I made no national or collective generalizations. That said, my choice of words could certainly have been better and one public apology for that, already proffered, will have to suffice...  

You are correct however, that I also dislike Kiawah Island (I spent what felt like a month there for a week just this past spring). You are wrong regarding Sanibel, however, at which I've spent a week several times and like it a lot. I guess it's hard to articulate, but to me it's somehow about the "vibe", the overall atmosphere, the presence or absence of a general community "feel" of a place. It really has little or nothing to do with "what's going on there". 

Just my opinion --- and I'm not retracting same. YMMV.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2010)

enough nonsense


----------

